# Genitiv mit Apostroph?



## MrMagoo

*Anmerkung der Moderatorin*: Heute, am 25. April 2017, wurde dieser Thread aus einem alten Thread ausgekoppelt, der just heute mit neuen Beiträgen angefüllt wurde. (In dem Heimatthread wurde der Schreibfehler, der Ausgangspunkt dieses neuen Threads ist, korrigiert). 



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Dies sollte Ralf's super Erklärung noch etwas vereinfachter darstellen.


 
Sehe ich da einen Apostroph?? *ggg*

Dich scheint das _Häkchenfieber_ also auch schon gepackt zu haben, dabei bist Du doch grad erst ganz vertieft in "Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod", oder nicht?!


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Sehe ich da einen Apostroph?? *ggg*
> 
> Dich scheint das _Häkchenfieber_ also auch schon gepackt zu haben, dabei bist Du doch grad erst ganz vertieft in "Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod", oder nicht?!


 
Na ja, ich bin über das Kapitel schon hinaus. Aber ich habe eine schöne Ausrede. 

Der Apostroph ist im Genitiv erlaubt, wenn es sich um Firmennamen oder hervorzuhebenden Namen handelt. Ich könnte also problemlos "MrMagoo's Beiträge" schreiben. Da "Ralf" also hier ein Nickname (gewissermaßen sein Firmenname im Forum) ist, kann ich auch "Ralf's" schreiben. Wenn ich ihm einen Brief schreiben würde, müsste ich entweder "Ralfs Beiträge" oder sowieso "dein Beiträge" schreiben.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Na ja, ich bin über das Kapitel schon hinaus. Aber ich habe eine schöne Ausrede.
> 
> Der Apostroph ist im Genitiv erlaubt, wenn es sich um Firmennamen oder hervorzuhebenden Namen handelt. Ich könnte also problemlos "MrMagoo's Beiträge" schreiben. Da "Ralf" also hier ein Nickname (gewissermaßen sein Firmenname im Forum) ist, kann ich auch "Ralf's" schreiben. Wenn ich ihm einen Brief schreiben würde, müsste ich entweder "Ralfs Beiträge" oder sowieso "dein Beiträge" schreiben.


 

Wo steht denn so ein Firlefanz?! 
Genitiv ist Genitiv - im Deutschen _ohne_ Apostroph - da muß doch nix "hervorgehoben" werden, weder ein Eigen- noch ein Firmenname; so ein Schmarrn... 

Der Apostroph ist ein _Auslassungszeichen_ und wird daher nur dort gesetzt, wo etwas fehlt. Im Genitiv fehlt aber nix - also steht dort auch kein Apostroph. 

Soweit dazu - natürlich kannst Du sonst schreiben wie Du willst, das sage ich ja auch immer; mir fiel es nur deshalb auf, weil sonst Du es bist, der es mit den Regeln etwas genauer nimmt. 

Einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünsche ich Dir!!
Bis bald

-MrMagoo


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Wo steht denn so ein Firlefanz?!
> Genitiv ist Genitiv - im Deutschen _ohne_ Apostroph - da muß doch nix "hervorgehoben" werden, weder ein Eigen- noch ein Firmenname; so ein Schmarrn...


 
Wenn du dich schon so auf das Buch beziehst, bitte schön:



> Wo ein Apostroph gesetzt werden *kann*:
> 
> [...]
> Der Apostroph kann dort gesetzt werden, wo jemand ein Gewerbe eröffnen und dazu ein Schild mit Genitiv anbringen will:
> _Bellini's Bar; Gerti's Grillstation; Willi's Weinkontor_


 
Quelle: Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod, Seite 33, Absatz 2


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wenn du dich schon so auf das Buch beziehst, bitte schön:
> 
> Quelle: Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod, Seite 33, Absatz 2


 
Na, da kann er sich aber auch etwas zurechtgeschustert haben, nicht wahr? 
Ich hab von einer solchen AUsnahmeregel bisher nie ewtas gehört...


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Na, da kann er sich aber auch etwas zurechtgeschustert haben, nicht wahr?
> Ich hab von einer solchen AUsnahmeregel bisher nie ewtas gehört...


 
Ach wie schön, dass du auf einmal nicht mit dem Buch und Herrn Sick übereinstimmst. Doch leider gibt mir die neue Rechtschreibung (nach der ich mich ja richte) laut Duden Ausgabe 2004 Band 1 hier auch Recht:



> Rechtschreibung und Zeichensetzung
> Apostroph
> Seite 27
> K16:
> 
> *Bei Namen:*
> [...]
> *2.* Nicht als Auslassungszeichen, sondern zur Verdeutlichung der Grundform eines Eigennamens wird der Apostroph gelegentlich in folgenden Fällen gebraucht:
> *a)* Vor der Adjektivierung -sch
> die Grimm'schen Märchen (neben: die grimmschen Märchen)
> der Ohm'sche WIderstand (neben der ohmsche Widerstand)​*b)* Vor dem Genitiv-s <§ 97E>
> Andrea's Blumenecke (zur Unterscheidung vom männlichen Vornamen Andreas)
> Willi's Würstchenbude​Normalerweise wird vor einem Genitiv-s kein Apostroph gesetzt. Das gilt auch für Genitiv-s und Plural-s bei Initialwörtern und Abkürzungen.


 


> Die amtlichen Regelungen der deutschen Rechtschreibung
> Seite 1150
> § 97:
> *E:* Von dem Apostroph als Auslassungszeichen zu unterscheiden ist der gelegentliche Gebrauch dieses Zeichens zur Verdeutlichung der Grundform eines Personennamens vor der Genitivendung _-s_ oder dem Adjektivsuffix _-sch_:
> _Carlo's Taverne, Einstein'sche Relativitätstheorie_


 
Und nun?


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Und nun?


 
Nix nun - heißt ja nicht, daß ich mich auf Biegen und Brechen danach richten muß! 
Im Übrigen habe ich nie gesagt, daß ich mit Sick immer übereinstimme - er hat sich schon seine Gedanken gemacht, als er das Buch schrieb, dennoch glaube ich kaum, daß er nicht auch den Duden dann und wann zu Rate gezogen hat... und daß die Duden Leute sowieso mehr schlecht als recht an den Regeln gearbeitet haben, das wissen wir doch mittlerweile


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Nix nun - heißt ja nicht, daß ich mich auf Biegen und Brechen danach richten muß!
> Im Übrigen habe ich nie gesagt, daß ich mit Sick immer übereinstimme - er hat sich schon seine Gedanken gemacht, als er das Buch schrieb, dennoch glaube ich kaum, daß er nicht auch den Duden dann und wann zu Rate gezogen hat... und daß die Duden Leute sowieso  mehr schlecht als recht an den Regeln gearbeitet haben, das wissen wir doch mittlerweile


 
Haha, wir kommen hier  vom Hunderdsten ins Tausendste, aber ich muss doch hier mal einhaken: Was für ein seltsames Substantiv ist denn "Duden Leute"? Fehlt hier nicht ein Bindestrich? Notfalls könntest du es ja noch zusammen schreiben, aber bestimmt nicht getrennt!


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Haha, wir kommen hier  vom Hunderdsten ins Tausendste, aber ich muss doch hier mal einhaken: Was für ein seltsames Substantiv ist denn "Duden Leute"? Fehlt hier nicht ein Bindestrich? Notfalls könntest du es ja noch zusammen schreiben, aber bestimmt nicht getrennt!


 
Wer sagt das schon wieder, Duden? *gg* 
Schluß jetzt! Das wird sonst so ein Thread ohne Ende...


----------



## manfy

*Anmerkung der Moderatorin*: Heute, am 25. April 2017, wurde dieser Thread an einen neu ausgekoppelten, aber noch älteren Thread angehängt. 



Sowka said:


> Edit: Randnotiz (zu manfys Korrekturhinweisen in Post 13) -- "Theodo*rs*..." aus dem OP ist *korrekt*. Im Deutschen wird in einem solchen Falle kein Apostroph gesetzt.


Wie peinlich, du hast natürlich vollkommen recht! Ich hatte hier englische mit deutschen Regeln verwechselt. Aber ich hatte Glück, denn die Schreibweise mit Apostroph ist neuerdings in diesem speziellen Fall auch erlaubt.

Hier ein Auszug aus de.wikipedia.org zum Apostroph:
_"Nach der neuen deutschen Rechtschreibung darf der Apostroph beim Genitiv als Ausnahme in den Fällen verwendet werden, in denen er die Grundform eines Personennamens verdeutlicht. 
Beispiele: Andrea’s Friseursalon, Willi’s Würstchenbude, Mozart’s Sonaten"
_​


----------



## ablativ

Wenn die oben genannten Beispiele Ausnahmefälle sein sollen, in denen die Grundform eines Personennamens verdeutlicht werden muss, dann weiß ich nicht, was die Regelfälle sein sollen. Dass Mozart seine Sonaten komponiert hat, dürfte hinlänglich bekannt sein, der Würstchenbudenchef Willi vielleicht weniger, ebenso die Friseurin Andrea. Sollten sich diese Personen aber tatsächlich mit -s schreiben, so hat die deutsche Sprache auch in solchen Fällen die Möglichkeit der Klarstellung, dann würde man nämlich schreiben: Willis' Würstchenbude (wenn der Sternekoch Willis hieße).

Wenn die Regel aus wikipedia.org Schule machen sollte, dann steht der Beliebigkeit in der Zeichensetzung Tür und Tor offen. Aber das ist ja allgemeine Tendenz und vielleicht gewollt.


----------



## nievedemango

*Großmutters* Apfelkuchen

*Annas* Traum

*Vaters* Briefmarkensammlung

*Willis* Auto

aber: *Klaus'* Fahrrad
Nur ein Apostroph, *ohne s*,  steht beim Genitiv von Namen, die auf s, ss, ß, tz, z, x enden


----------



## Arukami

ablativ said:


> Wenn die Regel aus wikipedia.org Schule machen sollte, dann steht der Beliebigkeit in der Zeichensetzung Tür und Tor offen. Aber das ist ja allgemeine Tendenz und vielleicht gewollt.



So richtig verstehen muss man das nicht, die Beispiele stammen übrigens vom Duden. Aber der ganze, unten verlinkte, Artikel zeigt, dass die deutsche Zeichensetzung da keine eindeutigen Regeln kennt.



> *2.* Nicht als Auslassungszeichen, sondern in Verdeutlichung der Grundform eines Personennamens wird der Apostroph gelegentlich in folgenden Fällen gebraucht:
> 
> *a)* Vor der Adjektivendung -sch.
> die Grimm'schen Märchen (neben: die grimmschen Märchen)
> der Ohm'sche Widerstand (neben: der ohmsche Widerstand)
> 
> *b)* Vor dem Genitiv-s <§ 97E>.
> Andrea's Blumenecke (zur Unterscheidung vom männlichen Vornamen Andreas)
> Willi's Würstchenbude
> 
> Normalerweise wird vor einem Genitiv-s kein Apostroph gesetzt. Das gilt auch für Genitiv-s und Plural-s bei Initialwörtern und Abkürzungen.
> Brechts Dramen
> Hamburgs Reedereien
> des Lkws, die GmbHs, B.s Dramen,
> des Bds.



Unter "Bei Namen" -> http://www.duden.de/sprachwissen/rechtschreibregeln/apostroph


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Wenn die Regel aus wikipedia.org Schule machen sollte, dann steht der Beliebigkeit in der Zeichensetzung Tür und Tor offen. Aber das ist ja allgemeine Tendenz und vielleicht gewollt.


Wie Arukami bereits sagte, sind dies keineswegs Wikipedia-Erfindungen. Die Grundregel, dass vor Genitiv _-s_ grundsätzlich kein Apostroph steht, ein solcher aber zur Vermeidung von Missverständnissen gesetzt werden darf ist aber in der Tat neueren Datums. Sie wurde mit der Reform von 1996 eingeführt. Davor galt hier ein generelles "Apostrophverbot", das mit der Reform von 1901 eingeführt wurde.


----------



## gvergara

manfy said:


> Wie peinlich, du hast natürlich vollkommen recht! Ich hatte hier englische mit deutschen Regeln verwechselt. Aber ich hatte Glück, denn die Schreibweise mit Apostroph ist neuerdings in diesem speziellen Fall auch erlaubt.
> 
> Hier ein Auszug aus de.wikipedia.org zum Apostroph:
> _"Nach der neuen deutschen Rechtschreibung darf der Apostroph beim Genitiv als Ausnahme in den Fällen verwendet werden, in denen er die Grundform eines Personennamens verdeutlicht.
> Beispiele: Andrea’s Friseursalon, Willi’s Würstchenbude, Mozart’s Sonaten"
> _​


Und wer kann mir mal erklären, warum man in diesem Fall den Apostroph verwendet hat? _Die Gläser wurden serviert, wir stießen an. Dann begann ich, Markus *Ted's Geschichte* zu erzählen_. Hier gibt es nichts zu verdeutlichen, und das Substantiv, das dem Genitiv folgt, mit dem _G _Laut beginnt. Freue mich auf eure Erklärungen, danke im Voraus,

Gonzalo


----------



## Demiurg

gvergara said:


> Und wer kann mir mal erklären, warum man in diesem Fall den Apostroph verwendet hat? _Die Gläser wurden serviert, wir stießen an. Dann begann ich, Markus *Ted's Geschichte* zu erzählen_. ...



Der Apostroph ist im Deutschen hier falsch.  Vielleicht hat der Autor ihn gesetzt, weil Ted ein englischer Name ist.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Der Apostroph ist im Deutschen hier falsch. Vielleicht hat der Autor ihn gesetzt, weil Ted ein englischer Name ist.


Es wäre nicht falsch, wenn der Autor klarstellen wollte, dass die Person _Ted_ und nicht _Teds_ heißt.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Die Grundregel, dass vor Genitiv _-s_ grundsätzlich kein Apostroph steht, ein solcher aber zur Vermeidung von Missverständnissen gesetzt werden darf ist aber in der Tat neueren Datums. Sie wurde mit der Reform von 1996 eingeführt. Davor galt hier ein generelles "Apostrophverbot", das mit der Reform von 1901 eingeführt wurde.


Diese neuen Regeln haben wirklich nichts Gutes. Wie oft habe ich darüber schon den Kopf geschüttelt. Diese ganze Rechtschreibreform regt mich auch 10 Jahre später noch immer wieder auf. Und das eigentlich Schlimme ist, dass auch ich inzwischen eine Mischung aus alt und neu schreibe, obwohl ich anfangs strikt bei der etablierten Orthographie geblieben war.

Zwar mag eine Genitiv-Apostroph-Ausnahme in seltenen Fällen wirklich mal Sinn ergeben, aber diese Großzügigkeit eröffnet dem Deppen-Apostroph Tür und Tor. Ganz, ganz grausig! Das ist kein deutscher anblick mehr und "Gaby's Friseursalon" ist nach wie vor genau auf dem Niveau, nach dem es aussieht....


----------



## Kruemel

Kajjo said:


> Zwar mag eine Genitiv-Apostroph-Ausnahme in seltenen Fällen wirklich mal Sinn ergeben, aber diese Großzügigkeit eröffnet dem Deppen-Apostroph Tür und Tor. Ganz, ganz grausig! Das ist kein deutscher anblick mehr und "Gaby's Friseursalon" ist nach wie vor genau auf dem Niveau, nach dem es aussieht....



Dem kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen (die Steigerung ist übrigens "Gaby's Friseur Salon"). 
Gaby's Apostroph schenken wir Andreas für sein Geschäft "Andreas' Friseursalon", Gaby darf das "s" behalten


----------



## bearded

Kruemel said:


> "Gaby's Friseur Salon").


Abgesehen vom 's , fehlt hier nicht auch ein Bindestrich? Friseur-Salon.... Das hast Du wahrscheinlich unter ,Steigerung' mit eingeschlossen.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded man said:


> Abgesehen vom 's , fehlt hier nicht auch ein Bindestrich? Friseur-Salon.... Das hast Du wahrscheinlich unter ,Steigerung' mit eingeschlossen.



Genau. Zum Deppenapostroph kommt noch ein Deppen Leerzeichen.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist wie bei Hans Röckle und dem Teufel - oder wie beim kleinen Finger und der ganzen Hand.

Die neue Rechtschreibung "öffnet" die Verwendung des Apostrophs.

Bei Auslassungen konnte (und musste) man ihn ja schon immer schreiben: _in Klaus' Boot. Er stand dann für die Auslassung (in Klausens/in Klauses Boot) - jetzt ist das eine "Kann"-Bestimmung.
Duden | Apostroph_


> _Man kann einen Apostroph setzen, wenn Wörter der gesprochenen Sprache mit Auslassungen schriftlich wiedergegeben werden und sonst schwer verständlich sind <§ 97>._


_
Exkurs: Interessant, dass das auch für Wörter wie "rüber" gilt. 



			2. Auch die mit r- beginnenden Kürzungen von Wörtern wie heran, herauf, herein, herüber usw. werden meist ohne Apostroph verwendet.
		
Click to expand...

_
Speziell bei Namen:


> 1. Der Apostroph steht zur Kennzeichnung des Genitivs (Wesfalls) von Namen, die auf s, ss, ß, tz, z, x, ce enden und keinen Artikel o. Ä. bei sich haben. Das gilt auch, wenn diese Endungen im Nominativ nicht ausgesprochen werden <§ 96 (1)>.
> 
> 
> Hans Sachs' Gedichte, Le Mans' Umgebung, Grass' Blechtrommel, Voß' Übersetzung, Ringelnatz' Gedichte, Càdiz' Hafen, Marx' Philosophie, das Leben Johannes' des Täufers, Maurice' Freundin, Amiens' Kathedrale


 Vollkommen klar und stimmt mit der (alten) Auslassungsregel überein, die alten Genitivformen auf "...ens" sind heute zum großen Teil verschwunden.



> 2. Nicht als Auslassungszeichen, sondern in Verdeutlichung der Grundform eines Personennamens wird der Apostroph gelegentlich in folgenden Fällen gebraucht:
> 
> ...
> b) Vor dem Genitiv-s <§ 97E>.
> 
> 
> Andrea's Blumenecke (_zur Unterscheidung vom männlichen Vornamen Andreas_)
> Willi's Würstchenbude
> Normalerweise wird vor einem Genitiv-s kein Apostroph gesetzt. Das gilt auch für Genitiv-s und Plural-s bei Initialwörtern und Abkürzungen.



Die Beispiele zeigen, dass man den Genitiv mit Apostroph immer verwenden darf, dass er lediglich hier nicht üblich ist.

"Verdeutlichung" ist sehr allgemein.
Letztlich diente es dazu, den "Deppenapostrophen" zu erlauben.

Man kann sich immer und in jedem Einzelfall auf die Regel berufen.

Ich selber verwende ihn nur, wenn der Name sonst wirklich nicht erkennbar ist:

_Andrea's_ vs. _Andreas'_ wäre legitim, hier würde ich aber (politisch inkorrekt) _Andreas_ vs. _Andreas'_ verwenden.

Bei Willis Würstchenbude würde ich ihn nicht verwenden, bei Willis' Würstchenbude schon. "Willis" als Name ist genügend selten.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Diese neuen Regeln haben wirklich nichts Gutes. Wie oft habe ich darüber schon den Kopf geschüttelt


Mal wird's abgeschafft, mal wird's teilweise wieder eingeführt. Ist nur eine Konvention. Ich sehe daran nichts, was da bei mir eine emotionale Reaktion auslösen könnte.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Andreas' vs, Andreas'


Wo liegt hier der Unterschied, bitte schön? Oder meinst Du ''Andreas' vs. Andrea's''?


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> nichts, was da ... eine emotionale Reaktion auslösen könnte.


Eine emotionale Reaktion vielleicht nicht, aber eine gewisse Verwirrung bei Deutsch-Lernenden schon, meine ich.  Oder soll denen beigebracht werden, sie dürften in solchen Fällen eine beliebige Schreibweise anwenden?


----------



## Hutschi

bearded man said:


> Wo liegt hier der Unterschied, bitte schön? Oder meinst Du ''Andreas' vs. Andrea's''?


Genau. War leider ein Tippfehler, nicht schnell genug korrigiert.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Eine emotionale Reaktion vielleicht nicht, aber eine gewisse Verwirrung bei Deutsch-Lernenden schon, meine ich.  Oder soll denen beigebracht werden, sie dürften in solchen Fällen eine beliebige Schreibweise anwenden?


Wenn Du's gerne einfach hättest, wäre die offensichtlichste Lösung zur Orthographie von vor 1901 zurückzukehren und das Apostroph wieder generell einzuführen, wo die verkürzte Genitivendung_ -s_ statt der langen Endung_ -es_ steht.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Ich sehe daran nichts, was da bei mir eine emotionale Reaktion auslösen könnte.


Ganz ernst gemeint: Schön für dich! Bei mir ruft es leider eine emotionale Reaktion hervor. Mich stören so unsinnige Regeln einfach und das Deppenapostroph empfinde ja wohl nicht nur ich als eben das.


----------



## gvergara

berndf said:


> Es wäre nicht falsch, wenn der Autor klarstellen wollte, dass die Person _Ted_ und nicht _Teds_ heißt.


Das denke ich nicht. Die Figur der Serie ist drei- oder viermal vorher erwähnt worden, folglich denke ich, dass man in diesem Fall nichts klarstellen braucht.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Mich stören so unsinnige Regeln einfach und das Deppenapostroph empfinde ja wohl nicht nur ich als eben das.


Man könnte auch genauso gut das Weglassen des Apostrophs als "unsinnig" bezeichnen. Dat kömmt op'n Bekieker an, wie mein Großvater immer sagte. Letztlich ist es eine willkürliche Festlegung und das Genitivapostoph hat eine sehr lange Tradition, viel länger als die 95 Jahe in denen es verboten war. Sich herablassender Ausdrücke wie _Deppen-dies-oder-das _zu enthalten, wäre vielleicht kein schlechter erster Schritt zur De-ideologisierung der Diskussion orthographischer Streitfragen.


----------



## berndf

gvergara said:


> Das denke ich nicht. Die Figur der Serie ist drei- oder viermal vorher erwähnt worden, folglich denke ich, dass man in diesem Fall nichts klarstellen braucht.


Darum auch der Konjunktiv: _Es *wäre* nicht falsch, wenn..._


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> ... Sich herablassender Ausdrücke wie _Deppen-dies-oder-das _zu enthalten, wäre vielleicht kein schlechter erster Schritt zur De-ideologisierung der Diskussion orthographischer Streitfragen.



Das war wahrscheinlich einer der Beweggründe; man fand es überall - und vor allem bei Kleinhändlern und Kleingaststätten, oft bei "Migrationshintergrund", wie man heute sagt. Die wurden dann immer als "Deppen" bezeichnet.
Da es aber jetzt korrekt ist, fällt die Bezeichnung "Depp" auf den Verwender zurück.

Man hebt ja auf jeden Fall den Namen hervor, wenn man den Apostroph verwendet. Und das eben bedeutet "Verdeutlichen".


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Sich herablassender Ausdrücke wie _Deppen-dies-oder-das _zu enthalten, wäre vielleicht kein schlechter erster Schritt zur De-ideologisierung der Diskussion orthographischer Streitfragen.



Es geht ja nicht nur um den Apostroph bei Eigennamen im Genitiv, sondern auch bei normalen Substantiven (_Betreten des Weiher's verboten_), bei Plural_-s_ (_Handy's, Kamera's_) oder bei Wörtern, die das Pech haben, auf 's' zu enden (_Anana's_). Weitere Beispiele auf www.deppenapostroph.info. Den Begriff "orthographische Streitfragen" halte ich da schon für etwas euphemistisch.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Es geht ja nicht nur um den Apostroph bei Eigennamen im Genitiv


In diesem Thread schon.


Demiurg said:


> Den Begriff "orthographische Streitfragen" halte ich da schon für etwas euphemistisch.


Im Gegensatz zu _Deppen-dies-oder-das_. Das ist unflätig und hat in einer zivilisierten Diskussion nichts verloren.


----------



## Kajjo

Deppen-Apostroph und Deppen-Leerzeichen mögen volksnah und burschikos sein, sind aber nicht unflätig. Da sehe ich dann doch noch mehrere Dimensionen zwischen liegen.

Und ja, wenn jemand ein Depp ist, muss man das auch benennen dürfen. Immerhin sind es auch typische Fehler bildungsferner Schichten gewesen. Ich finde es geradezu erfreulich, dass immerhin noch von einigen gewisse Kulturwerte wie Orthographie hochgehalten werden. Ich kann all diese Euphemismen und politisch-korrekte Verharmlosung von Blödheit echt nicht mehr hören.


----------



## berndf

So volksnah möchte ich dann lieber doch nicht sein. Und ich empfinde es als unerträglich anmaßend (nicht von Dir oder Demiurg, die diese Bezeichnungen zitierten, sondern von denen, die sie kreiert haben) über jemanden ob ein er solchen Nichtigkeit ein Charakterurteil zu fällen, zumal die Anschaffung des Apostrophs im Genitiv-s seinerzeit willkürlich war und sich im Volk vor allem bei Eigennamen zwar weitgehend aber eben nie restlos durchgesetzt hat.

Ich halte _Karl's Bruder_ statt _Karls Bruder_ zu schreiben für durchaus vergleichbar damit, wenn Du z.B. weiterhin _daß_ anstatt _dass_ schriebest. Und darob würde ich Dich nie einen _Depp_ heißen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ich glaube auch, dass man so etwas eher entspannt sehen sollte, vgl. hier:
John Locke (Adjektiv)

Früher habe ich das aber auch teilweise unentspannt gesehen. Und noch immer rege ich mich manchmal ein wenig über bestimmte Anglizismen auf. Ich kann Kajjos Haltung also auch ein wenig nachvollziehen.

Früher hätte ich vielleicht zu ihm gesagt: Du darfst „dazwischen“ nicht trennen! Es heißt ja auch nicht „Da habe ich keine Angst vor“, sondern „Davor habe ich keine Angst“. (Zitat: „Da sehe ich dann doch noch mehrere Dimensionen zwischen liegen“, #26.) (Echte Sprach-Taliban hätten ihn dafür vielleicht sogar als „Depp“ bezeichnet ) Aber diese Trennungen verbreiten sich immer mehr. Im Sinne von „deskriptive statt präskriptive Grammatik“ würde ich heute also sagen: Was solls, der Satz ist ja auch so verständlich.


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> Du darfst „dazwischen“ nicht trennen!


Und du hättest recht...! Das ist ein typischer norddeutscher Regionalismus, der hier dermaßen üblich ist, dass er mir manchmal auch im Schriftlichen durchrutscht.


----------



## Miralasa

> 1. Der Apostroph steht zur Kennzeichnung des Genitivs (Wesfalls) von Namen, die auf s, ss, ß, tz, z, x, ce enden und keinen Artikel o. Ä. bei sich haben.


Is that a complete list? Do you need to write -s after -s(c)h?


----------



## ablativ

Miralasa said:


> Is that a complete list? Do you need to write -s after -s(c)h?


Yes, you do:

George Bushs Frau / George Bush's wife (engl.)

Anheuser-Buschs Brauerei / Anheuser-Busch's brewerey


----------

